#ubuntu-pa 2011-06-25
<joag> Buen dia a todos
<joag> Mi nombre es Jorge Aguilar, y espero poder formar parte de este grupo y contribuir en lo que este a mi alcance
<joag> me alegra saber que panama tiene gente interesada en free and open source software :D
#ubuntu-pa 2011-06-26
<joag> damn, a que hora es cuando entran a este channel, esta es mi segunda vez y no he corrido con suerte :S
